# configurer yahoo mail sur Mail!



## laurenzo la rafale (18 Novembre 2010)

bonjour a tous, je galere a installer mon compte yahoo.fr sur mail...je viens de changer de mac et je me rappel plus comment faire. En effet cela marque que le serveur n'arrive pas a se connecter avec l'adresse pop.yahoo.com:rateau:.


est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner la marche a suivre?Merci!


----------



## miaou (18 Novembre 2010)

hello
pour Yahoo.fr l'adresse c'est : pop.mail.yahoo.fr


----------



## lafaucie (18 Novembre 2010)

bonjour, peut être ça : YAHOO

Serveur POP : pop.mail.yahoo.fr (sur activation de l'option POP3 de Yahoo) Port 995 Avec connexion SSL
Serveur SMTP : smtp.mail.yahoo.fr Port 465 Avec connexion SSL
Serveur IMAP : non
Page de configuration détaillée (en anglais).


----------



## subsole (18 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
D'après ces liens, semble que l'option POP soit payante.
http://forums.macg.co/5249396-post9.html


----------



## Sly54 (18 Novembre 2010)

Non, le pop pour yahoo.*fr* n'est pas payant.
cf dernier numéro d'A vos Macs


----------



## Lasotuille (18 Novembre 2010)

Le pop pour yahoo n'est pas payant.

Serveur de réception : pop.mail.yahoo.fr
Port : 995
SSL

Et on peut ajouter que l'*imap fonctionne*, même si ça n'est pas vraiment officiel (je crois).
Serveur de réception : imap.mail.yahoo.com
Port : 993
SSL


----------



## laurenzo la rafale (18 Novembre 2010)

le serveur de reception a marche avec pop.mail.yahoo.fr. mais pas pour le serveur d'envoi!


----------



## Lasotuille (18 Novembre 2010)

Utilise le serveur d'envoi de ton FAI.
Pour orange, par exemple, c'est smtp.orange.fr


----------

